# My new Bow....."Deerslayer", Indian Archery



## Shane Whitlock (May 25, 2011)

The Picture isn't great,but this is the bow that started it all. Just a little history, about 15 years ago, my brother was going to tear down an old barn with the guy he done Bobcat work with. He went inside to make sure nobody was inside before they destroyed it, and found it up in the rafters. He gave it to me and it was just a conversational piece that hung on the wall, until 2007 when I had Joel put a string on it. The bow had some finish damage and looked ruff, but shot great.I began shooting it and then my brother tried it and decided he wanted it back. So I located another recurve a few days later and bought it and gave it back to my brother. 
My brother felt sorry for me ( I had told him about my recurve breaking)and told me to come get it since he doesn't have time,or the desire to hunt with it. So after a little clean up and some outdoor poly on her.......she looks good. A little lighter poundage, but I an't complaining 45 @ 28. I think she was made between 1966 and 1968, but I can't find much info on the net, but I guess the only history I should be worried about is the history I make with her.


----------



## Ellbow (May 26, 2011)

Wow! That is one pretty bow! Is there any inscription on it? Just wondering who made it. It really cleaned up nicely. I have a 1964 Howatt that I truly treasure. Love those old bows! Have fun making history with it!
El


----------



## belle&bows (May 26, 2011)

There you go ,Shane. Good deal.


----------



## dpoole (May 26, 2011)

Have one of those myself and  is a good bow even killed a couple of deer with it.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 26, 2011)

That is a nice bow. I am proud for you!


----------



## snook24 (May 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 26, 2011)

Sweet looking Bow, 
I have the same one (40# I think) Like New with the Original box. I picked it some time back and have yet to string it up. Bow shows little use original side plate and shelf material. 

they are sweet looking. Congrats on the Bow


----------



## TGUN (May 26, 2011)

perfect and the price was right - one can of clear coat. Good to know you are back flinging arrows.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 26, 2011)

It turned out so good, my buddy ask me to touch up his two bows. You would be suprised what a 9 dollar can of outdoor poly and some still wool, will do for you.    

 Going to work on the pop a spot this weekend, and can't wait. You know after having a bow blow up on you, kind of gives you a concerned feeling each time you draw one back. Hope it goes away soon and that was just a fluke with my last bow.

I'm so pumped right now...............I wish it was deer season.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 27, 2011)

Now...... That's one right good looking stick!


----------



## Jeff Roark (May 27, 2011)

I have one also that my Papa gave me along with a Pearson Pinto. My DeerSlayer shoots great. Gurnie shot it some while he was down here.

I have it put up since it has a crack in the limb. May send it to Joe Lasch at the bow hospital and let him repair it one of these days.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 27, 2011)

They are nice bows, I just love the name Deerslayer..


----------

